# bugs dont no wat they r



## Devon Watson (Jul 3, 2006)

little white bugs but i dont think they r white flys they almoast look like little tiny cattipillers crawling around  on top of the leavs the sise of a . and they are leaving white spots on the foilage  i ve only seen 5 or 6 and ive killed them i also noticed small black spots on a cupple leavs so i took them off any ideas?


----------



## Hick (Jul 3, 2006)

have a look around .http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/selectnewpest.landscape.html..
deevon, see if you can identify them.
  ID'ing them is the first step. 
If their damaging the plants, the sooner the better so we can get on with a treatment/cure. 
  Might help to include some information on the grow..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1449


----------



## Mutt (Jul 5, 2006)

look for tiny tiny webs and check the underside of the plant with a magnifying glass or something.
Sounds like possibly mites. but white might be aphids. hope this gets you in the right direction of identifying the buggers.


----------

